# General > Pets Corner >  Looking to adopt a kitten 🐱

## lucy89.x

Hello,
I am looking for some advice on adopting/buying a kitten for my family. If anybody has or knows anybody that may have some kittens please could you message me. Thank you 🐱 Xx

----------

